# Giant Mudcat in the Sewer



## kylebuck (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Lake Erie Fishing Reports?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree Erie has a distinct smell but my question is that sewer is out of 72nd or Edgewater?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. Probably wouldn't eat that. . . . .


----------



## kylebuck (Jan 13, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Hmmm. Probably wouldn't eat that. . . . .


me either.


----------

